# Paphiopedilum gigantifolium x Michael Koopowitz



## vandacee (Oct 11, 2015)

Paphiopedilum gigantifolium x Michael Koopowitz ( philippinense x sanderianum )


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 11, 2015)

Cool. That's a cross I don't recall having seen photos of before. Is it a large plant?


----------



## troy (Oct 11, 2015)

Excellent blooming!!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 11, 2015)

I like it! Love the twisting


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 11, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2015)

nice one. love how the dorsal almost glows...


----------



## Markhamite (Oct 11, 2015)

Beautiful colours and love the twist.


----------



## Achamore (Oct 11, 2015)

Really handsome, what a great cross..!


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 11, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## fibre (Oct 11, 2015)

Superb pictures!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 11, 2015)

Funny petals.  
Great photos.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 11, 2015)

Wonderful! I really like gigantifolium as a parent.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 11, 2015)

Those petals are fun!


----------



## gego (Oct 11, 2015)

Beautiful! The colors might get more intense after a few more days.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2015)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2015)

That's an impressive flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2015)

My kind of Paph!

Beautiful photos!


----------



## labskaus (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice! Lovely colours and I like how the petals curl.

The cross is registered as Asendorfer Giant.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 12, 2015)

Beautiful combination of both parents


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice and elegant flowers. And some great photography!


----------



## troy (Oct 12, 2015)

Can you post picture of the plant?


----------



## vandacee (Oct 13, 2015)

troy said:


> Can you post picture of the plant?



The leaves are 45 cm long.


----------



## Spaph (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice new growths at the base! Good first flowering!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 13, 2015)

This is really beautiful!


----------



## vandacee (Oct 21, 2015)

The three flowers open :


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 21, 2015)

Very gigant dominate


----------



## Justin (Oct 21, 2015)

excellent.


----------



## jimspaphs (Oct 21, 2015)

Twist again---good one


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2015)

Definitely in love!


----------



## gego (Oct 21, 2015)

Beautiful. What a nice green on the dorsal.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 23, 2015)

superb


----------

